
What Is the Event Loop? - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-07-08-what-is-event-loop-javascript/
======
xueyongg
Took some time to learn about the event loop. So for all JavaScript developers
out there, would love to hear your inputs (: Hope you enjoy

